# Networking groups



## Bkessler (Oct 8, 2005)

Any one try networking groups, I have recenty starting attending some meetings and am getting a good vibe. Just wanted to hear some other opinions.!


----------



## Sparky Joe (Apr 29, 2006)

Is that like some pep talk seminar?
Or some means of bringing different trades in need of resources together to 'network' and gain business?


----------



## terrynistler (Dec 5, 2006)

I think that is an informal union thing. Do they promise you kickbacks or referral fees/incentives?


----------



## Sparky Joe (Apr 29, 2006)

terrynistler said:


> I think that is an informal union thing. Do they promise you kickbacks or referral fees/incentives?


Do I smell another union hater lurking about?:shifty:


----------



## terrynistler (Dec 5, 2006)

That was a joke... But I bet myself an hour off this week you would reply with that.....:clap: . In all seriousness. it was for the laugh.:laughing: . But not at your expense. In my younger years I too attended the networking seminars. Just Do good work. Make your customer Happy. Charge a fair price. Your customers will take care of you for life.


----------



## Sparky Joe (Apr 29, 2006)

terrynistler said:


> That was a joke... But I bet myself an hour off this week you would reply with that.....:clap: . In all seriousness. it was for the laugh.:laughing:


Should've known it was just plumber trying to make a joke :no: 

What are the three rules of plumbing?


----------



## terrynistler (Dec 5, 2006)

S**t doesn't run uphill, Payday is friday, Don't bite your fingernails.....,, Your a good guy I have been on here for a month or so since I found it and have managed to get some good laughs as well as learn a ton of stuff. Sorry I didn't know you couldn't be a Master Plumber and Master Electrician. The dynamic flows of electricity are often taught useing basic plumbing technigues. But regardless of all. I was kidding you. I enjoy your posts as well as all the rest. It's good to be informative, argumentative and knowledgeable all at the same time.


----------



## acrwc10 (Dec 10, 2006)

terrynistler said:


> S**t doesn't run uphill, Payday is friday, Don't bite your fingernails.....,,
> 
> I thought one was "don't lick your finger before turning the page in the manual":thumbsup:


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Networking groups...eh, not for me. I never figured out how to get that much free time in my schedule for the meetings (they're right during business hours), and I can't understand where the folks in the groups get that sort of time. Watch them as they walk out to the parking lot to see what they drive. That tells all.


----------



## Sparky Joe (Apr 29, 2006)

mdshunk said:


> Networking groups...eh, not for me. I never figured out how to get that much free time in my schedule for the meetings (they're right during business hours), and I can't understand where the folks in the groups get that sort of time. Watch them as they walk out to the parking lot to see what they drive. That tells all.


You mean they drive really fast cars, and that's how they get the extra time :clap:


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Sparky Joe said:


> You mean they drive really fast cars, and that's how they get the extra time :clap:


No, I mean the big mouth of the group might stand up and give you the song and dance about how BMI or LeTip or whatever is going to make you rich, then he'll drive off in his rusty, noisey 1987 Pontiac T1000.


----------



## DAVIS081404 (Oct 20, 2006)

mdshunk said:


> No, I mean the big mouth of the group might stand up and give you the song and dance about how BMI or LeTip or whatever is going to make you rich, then he'll drive off in his rusty, noisey 1987 Pontiac T1000.


 








MD---My new fleet concept.............


----------



## Sparky Joe (Apr 29, 2006)

DAVIS081404 said:


> View attachment 4251
> 
> 
> MD---My new fleet concept.............


You could almost get an entire hacksaw in that thing....may need a roofrack if you want to do anything serious


----------



## Sparky Joe (Apr 29, 2006)

This is the one I have on order;
Though you have to climb in and out through the hatchback, maybe then you'll keep it clean back there


How do you attach images? seems to be a real pain and it still came out funny looking?


----------



## DAVIS081404 (Oct 20, 2006)

Hack saw goes in the back seat next to the duct tape and the electrical thingy's. Front seat is for my contract.


My contract:
1. We promise not to overcharge you.:whistling
2. All work is garanteed to be code compliant
(* after you hire a contractor to fix what we have done) 
3. Payment is due now and we will send a tech when we figure out where the hacksaw is.


----------



## PressurePros (Jul 3, 2006)

Networking with a group (I won't mention the name here) brought me a good amount in commercial contracts last year and quite a few $$ in residential work. You meet early in the morning over breakfast with tradespeople, real estate agents, lawyers, property managers, people from a bunch of fields. Referalls are kept within the group. The catch is mandatory attendance. I had some employee issues and had to miss a few meetings so I had to drop out. If you cannot afford to give an hour of your time once a week to add $30K to your revenue you have a screw loose.

Do a search for groups like BNI.


----------



## DAVIS081404 (Oct 20, 2006)

30K imagine the fleet..........


----------



## DAVIS081404 (Oct 20, 2006)

Oh yeah and now me and Joe dont have to share a Hack Saw.


----------



## PressurePros (Jul 3, 2006)

I don't mean for hourly employees. This is for business owners. Just want to make sure we are on the same page.


----------



## Sparky Joe (Apr 29, 2006)

PressurePros said:


> I don't mean for hourly employees. This is for business owners. Just want to make sure we are on the same page.


Was that meant for me?  

Oh and my pic disappeared, I had a semi-cool drawing of additions to the car, I even previewed it on here, but now where is it? Any tips, send me a PM?


----------

